# 7016 B&S rebuild or not



## IanC (Apr 4, 2020)

Hi again, I managed to get a carb for the old girl from isavetractors. My Briggs dealer told me he could not get one in the foreseeable future. Now, the spark is very weak so I cleaned up the points etc. No difference. So it looks as if the magneto is thrashed. Is there a way to change it without pulling the engine out? There is not enough room to slide the engine forward enough to get the shroud off. Any thoughts. I have posted a pic of the serial # if that helps. Thanks for any advice.


----------

